# essentials what do we need to bring.



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

Moving uk-nz what would other Brits recommend bringing and leaveing.

In the suitcase.  Arrival wellington mid January.

season of clothes, our 20kg baggage has to last until end February.


20ft container.

my wife is running around frantic packing everything. been a man i have halved my clothes, packed the camping and fishing gear as well as bikes and canoe. leaving the wife with everything else.

Almost all our furniture and white goods are on the list. What should we do with dvds. 

is there anything you wished you had or had'nt packed. (other than the pet dog)

is it worth bringing dab radios/fm radios etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Ditch the Bikes & Canoe and buy a Hardy Fly Rod. I'll have a look for you in
The House Of Hardy Shop in Alnwick. 

Easy to pick up a bike or something to paddle in NZ but a Hardy I don't think so.

Only joking we don't know what to bring over either.


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

but arthur loves his canoe trips and after the stress of 8k down to 4k he needs a treat. when you off? higgy and have you got hagrid sorted?


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

waynejenny said:


> Moving uk-nz what would other Brits recommend bringing and leaveing.
> 
> In the suitcase. Arrival wellington mid January.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit like you....get rid of everything unnecessary and start again!! Did it everytime we moved and it's actually quite cathartic!

What did I wish I'd packed??? A Dyson EVERY time!!! They are so expensive out here, and I really miss it. However, it would have to be new to get it through customs and you would need the receipt. I'm so sad to think of a vacuum cleaner!!!
The other thing I recommend is stocking up on good quality kids shoes and clothes, as well as adult solid basics. If you have a pair of jeans or t-shirt that fits really well and lasts, stock up. The only disadvantage of a smaller population is that there is less demand for clothes, so they are more expensive but of a far less quality. Good quality shoes here (kids in particular) are more expensive than the UK, especially trainers. Buy stuff in advance that your kids will use in the future!
Unless you have a brand new huge fridge/freezer, I wouldn't bother bringing it. The main reason is that the UK fridge-freezers are that little bit bigger/taller, and so don't fit into the fitted kitchens where NZ uses smaller appliances. 
DVD's...bring them, but bring a multi-region DVD player (or find a hacking code on the internet for your model...this is afree code that will "unlock" you DVD player to any area/region of DVD's). Things like that are expensive to replace and start again, especially with kids DVD's.

Other than that, we have a HUGE second-hand market here on TradeMe, so you will always be able to pick up stuff, and there are always sales on (in fact, I don't think there are ever NOT sales)!!

It's only stuff, and can always be replaced


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

We are looking at Sept for the off and Hagrid is progressing very well, he can now walk
without our assistance and get up and down himself.

Santas Shopping List - Trainers, DVD Player and a Dyson. I will not post the letter just yet
as some more essentials may be forthcoming.

Barter Books visit today then Fish & Chips at Amble Harbour.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Bring Multiplugs*

That way you only need to change one plug for your computer and hi fi


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

waynejenny said:


> Moving uk-nz what would other Brits recommend bringing and leaveing.
> 
> In the suitcase. Arrival wellington mid January.
> 
> ...


Dab radio is still at the trial stage in NZ and unlikely to be rolled out until 2013 at the earliest. But if you've got it pack it, that's the general rule.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kiwigser said:


> That way you only need to change one plug for your computer and hi fi


 I'd go to thye local DIY store and buy a couple of those short extension leads with 5 plug sockets on the end. Then when you get here replace the UK plug with an NZ plug. Voila! You can carry on using your UK plugs for a while...


----------



## nicolelocin214 (Aug 21, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I'd go to thye local DIY store and buy a couple of those short extension leads with 5 plug sockets on the end. Then when you get here replace the UK plug with an NZ plug. Voila! You can carry on using your UK plugs for a while...


Now you're a clever cookie  great idea. Might just do that before we fly on Sunday.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> I'd go to thye local DIY store and buy a couple of those short extension leads with 5 plug sockets on the end. Then when you get here replace the UK plug with an NZ plug. Voila! You can carry on using your UK plugs for a while...


Good thinking....im going to pretend this is my idea!!!! :clap2:


----------

